# Is this a good choice for $200?



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Want to get a cheap home theater, do you think this is a good deal?
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=98104&ru=282


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you already have speakers? If not, consider this instead:

http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/826804/


Edit: Whoops, looks like they ran out of stock. Still, keep your eyes on Onyo refurbs, and if you can spend a little more, get the 605 receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think my biggest concern is the THD is 1.0%. Thats a little high but I guess for $200 thats what can be expected.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you want more options (some less than $200) ...

http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...00_19999&t=MinimumPrice_MaximumPrice&s=pr&p=1

:T


----------

